# 400D Packages?



## Shiny

After much reading and research, i've decided on buying a 400D (black). Just one last hurdle to cross, that being the missus :devil:

I'd prefer to buy locally (Swindon) then i can always call in the shop if there are any warranty issues. But if an internet deal makes it worthwhile, i'll go for that (or perhaps try and use it as a bargaining tool at my local Jessops).

I'm looking for the body, lens and a telephoto lens and playing on the Jessops site can get this deal -










Does anyone know of any decent (and reliable) deals from other places?

Thanking you kindly.


----------



## dinodog

try this
http://www.warehouseexpress.co.uk/?/photo/digicameras/kits/CanonEOS400D.html
i bought a lot of 400D stuff here and they are fast delivery and price is good
:thumb:


----------



## Shiny

Thanks for the link, although it looks like Jessops works out cheaper (which actually comes as surprise!)


----------



## dinodog

Every time i have looked at Jessops there prices are high and I'm surprised still a deals a deal and and i heard of some un-happy customers from there.
if the price is right get them down!!:thumb:


----------



## Wozza

I went to Jessops today to get a UV filter, they didnt have the one I wanted and the femaile member of staff was very unhelpful and abrupt. As I left I thanked her for her lack of help, she looked shocked.


----------



## Shiny

This was the reason for the post. lol! A few people i have spoken with have said that Jessops are pricey.

The 400d was £479 with a £50 Canon cashback offer making £429 but the cashback offer has just finished. I guess this is why the price is now £446 as opposed to £479.


----------



## Shiny

Wozza said:


> I went to Jessops today to get a UV filter, they didnt have the one I wanted and the femaile member of staff was very unhelpful and abrupt. As I left I thanked her for her lack of help, she looked shocked.


I guess it's like most chains. Some towns have really helpful staff and some don't. Apparently the staff at the Swindon store are quite good, just pricey!


----------



## wookey

get a camera mag, in there should be a jessops advert saying they'll match any published body/lens price. Take it in with you and use the voucher.

the girl who served me was brilliant excellent product knowledge and great customer service


----------



## Shiny

Top man! Any suggestions on the mag?


----------



## wookey

Shiny said:


> Top man! Any suggestions on the mag?


Just looked in the latest 'Digital Camera' mag and it's not in there 

I'll have a search through to see if i got one in an older mag.

If I find one I can post it to you


----------



## Shiny

:thumb: 

Thanks again.


----------



## Bigpikle

would pay a few extra £ to use Warehouse Express without a doubt. 

I bought a £500 lens and when it arrived it had a problem with focusing. i was going away 2 days later so instead of waiting for me to post back the original lens, they sent out a replacement before receiving the return, effectively giving me 2 lenses for the cost of one!

First class place in every way and it would need to be a HUGE saving to make me even think of using Jessops ever again. On an item like this it is silly to penny pinch a few £ and find you are screwed if you ever have an issue IMHO. Jessops is best used to go and play with the camera but I have yet to come across a salesperson that spoke anything but BS about DSLR's...


----------



## mally

Pixmania.co.uk have a good selection of lenses and memory cards for the 400d. I couldn't see a direct match for the one you list at the top.

The 400 is a great camera, bought the wife one for her birthday.


----------



## giarc

I bought it as a kit, and sold the lens after a week. I would just buy the body, and get something like a sigma 17-70. Much sharper and feels a solid lens. Ok it's more, but you won't regret it.

Check out POTN for more info than you could possibly remember!


----------



## wookey

forgot to say that - don't bother with the kit lens, put the money towards a better quality one if you can afford to


----------



## Maz

Try Amazon 400d with18-55mm lens kit £443.94
Without kit £417.80
Scandisk 2GB Extreme III compact flash card £15.75
(Which are the ones I use in my 400d)
There are some good deals for lenses on ebay.
Good luck with your best buy search 

Maz x


----------



## Deanoecosse

I bought a Nikon D40 kit this week from Jessops (actually the cheapest place to get one surprisingly enough). Good deal on a zoom lens if bought with the camera £120 instead of £200. Their memory cards are EXTORTIONATE though. SD card Sandisk Ultra II 1GB was £35 and I bought the 2GB version of the same card from Amazon for £12!
I was tempted to buy from the Internet from Hong Kong but the chances of getting shafted by customs for duty are too high plus if there were any faults Its a hassle. My battery charger was actually faulty when I collected it from Jessops but it was changed in 2 minutes and I got another booklet for free prints for a year for my trouble


----------



## Don-R

I actually work for warehouse Express and we price match some companies including jessops if they have stock and are selling cheaper than us.

I would say if you are looking for a 400D then buy body only and if the 18-55mm lens appeals, pay the extra and buy the sigma 18-50mm as that has had better reviews than the canon kit lens (Canon do not even sell it separatley!!)

If not then go for a 17-70mm.


----------



## tcsteph99

The 400d kit lenses are far from brilliant, but are more than adequate to get you started. 

I'd second Don-R's comments though - either get the sigma 18-50 (which is supposed to be a cracking lens for the price), or hold out for a Canon 17-40mm (presumably you're referring to the 17-40 f4 L ?)... which is an amazingly sharp, professional quality "L" lens - and comes highly recommended


----------



## Don-R

the 17-40 would be a good bet too but is quite expensive for a starter lens. that wil all depend on how much you want to get into photography. 
Going for a 17-70mm lens means you can treat yourself to a nice 70-300mm tlelphoto lens and you are pretty much covered unless you do a specific type of photography, i.e portrait photography, interior photography etc.

The new 40D is a cracker of a camera. Got to play with that a few weeks ago, love the live view option on it.

Wish my Nikon D50 had it.


----------



## tcsteph99

Tried the 40D out a couple of weeks back... Agreed about the live view! 
Just wish it was on the 5D


----------



## Harley

Try look at 7dayshop here good prices.

http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/default.php?cat=1&type=0&man=0&filterwords=400d&go=SEARCH&comp=


----------



## dinodog

:thumb: http://www.warehouseexpress.com/?/specials/Spotlight_bundles.html&utm_source=WEM218&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Bundle_CanonDSLR#s2


----------



## Shiny

To be honest, i was originally looking at spending £350 on the 350D and the missus (drunk at the time) agreed to getting one. However, as with most things, this has now changed to the 400D and wanting a zoom lens, so i'm already £200 over the approval limit (sssshhhh!)

I have read that the kit lens isn't the best in the world, but i was thinking along the lines that i could always replace this at a later date. This is my first step into DSLR photography and i'm a complete novice, so i can't really justify spending the extra for better lens at the moment.

I quite fancy a package with a telephoto lens as it will allow me to play around a bit more.

Thanks for all your advice though chaps, every post is an education for me.


----------



## tcsteph99

The kit lenses will definitely get you going - and serve you well until funds permit upgrading. 

Just make sure you have plenty of compact flash cards (would suggest 2Gb cards as a minimum) as you'll fill them up pretty quickly!!


----------



## jwindley

Sigma do a good 28-300 telephoto, that is useable in pretty much every situation. If you can get something like that, or an 18-200 then it may be worth dropping the kit lens completely. That could save you a little...


----------



## EvilDes

Very interesting reading people's advice on these as I was looking at getting one myself sometime in the near future. 

However, I'm a novice when it comes to camera's in the grand scheme of things, so wouldn't have a great need for a really expensive lense or all the extra's. My question is though, how cheap are the 350D's going for now the 400D is out? Is it worth getting the 400D, or is the 350D fine for what my uses are (general picture taking, night shots, and some moving shots)?

If it's only a few different features and additions, then I'd rather save a bit of cash and get the 350D...


----------



## jwindley

canon 350D with kit lens can be had for about £350 (e.g www.pixmania.co.uk). 
It's still a very good camera, and as a beginner you won't miss any of the improvements. 
I've had a 300D for a few years, and that too is a great camera. The only things I'd like on mine, is more megapixels and a faster burst mode.


----------



## Shiny

I was originally going to get a 350, but a friend of mine who is into his Canons said i would regret not paying the extra and getting the 400D due to it being a much improved camera with a very good resolution.


----------



## EvilDes

Interesting. I think with the price difference though I'd just end up going for a 350D. Running a Pulsar and paying rent is a bit of a money pit, so every penny saved is a penny earnt


----------



## Camby

If you buy from Pixmania or Jessops its worth doing this via www.quidco.com. This will give you cash back - for example for Pixmania you will currently get 3% cash back plus another £11 cash back for spending over £300.

(its also excellent for getting cash back on car insurance)

Hope this is useful


----------



## EvilDes

I've always been a bit dubious about things like that. Although it promises the world at the start, I'm very cautious about things that sound too good to be true.

It may well be an excellent site and cashback that works, but it's not something I'd feel particularly comfortable doing...

Also:

3) *This offer excludes all Digital SLRs, Sat Nav's, Tv's & Gift Vouchers.

That's at Jessops :lol:


----------



## Shiny

Besides which, 3% of £550 is only £16.50. For that amount, i'd rather deal direct with the supplier than an unknown entity.

I'd also rather buy in person and the savings on the web don't seem to really better the Jessops deal i put on the first page, so i guess i end up popping into Jessops after all! Mind you, i've just MOT'd and Taxed the car and it's booked in for a service next week, so i may have to wait a bit longer!


----------



## -ROM-

If the price difference isn't that great go to a store, it is so much easier to sort things if the camera develops a fault. Like you said £16.50 cashback in peanuts and not worth the potential problems it could cause.

www.cameraworld.co.uk are excellent, they have a shop in london and when you ring you speak to the same people who work in the retail store so it isn't a faceless company.


----------



## parish

I've just bought a 400D. I got it from Cameras2u.com - I've bought two cameras from them before - as they were a few quid cheaper than Jessops but, when I unpacked it, the outer box said...."Exclusive to Jessops". The two websites are identical except for the colour scheme so I'm guessing that C2U are related/owned by Jessops.

Great camera BTW :thumb:


----------



## beardboy

I got a Silver 400D in May this year as a present. I had the same as Parish, it came in a box saying it was Exclusive to Jesseps, but it came from somewhere online (Dad lives in Switzerland) so was the easiest way to get me one.


----------



## Camby

Its 10% of digital cameras at Currys this weekend. I had a quick galnce, and think this brings the price to £405


----------



## Shiny

I popped into Jessops today. The deal/package i posted on the first page is £590 in store, so after some checking on their website, they agreed £558 for the package with the two lenses and a 2GB card (which should be £44 with 20% off when bought with the 400D).

So, £558 notes lighter, i brought one home. And the best bit, the £50 Canon cashback deal started again today! So, that will be £508 (eventually).

If someone is looking just for the Canon Lens kit, that now works out at £396, which is an excellent price.


----------



## MARKETMAN

Shiny said:


> I popped into Jessops today. The deal/package i posted on the first page is £590 in store, so after some checking on their website, they agreed £558 for the package with the two lenses and a 2GB card (which should be £44 with 20% off when bought with the 400D).
> 
> So, £558 notes lighter, i brought one home. And the best bit, the £50 Canon cashback deal started again today! So, that will be £508 (eventually).
> 
> If someone is looking just for the Canon Lens kit, that now works out at £396, which is an excellent price.


sorry, looks like you missed out on rebate if you bought your camera today section from rebate terms & conditions

EOS 20th Anniversary Cash Back Promotion

Terms and Conditions

To apply follow these 7 simple instructions:

1. Purchase any of the selected products listed below between 01.10.2007 and 31.12.2007.


----------



## MARKETMAN

sorry


----------



## parish

MARKETMAN said:


> sorry, looks like you missed out on rebate if you bought your camera today section from rebate terms & conditions
> 
> EOS 20th Anniversary Cash Back Promotion
> 
> Terms and Conditions
> 
> To apply follow these 7 simple instructions:
> 
> 1. Purchase any of the selected products listed below between 01.10.2007 and 31.12.2007.


Plus, it's on the 400D *body only* not the kit with the 18-55 lens like the previous promotion - Shiny's post made me a bit sick since I bought mine after the last promotion and thought I'd missed out again.


----------



## Shiny

The offer was in the shop window on the Lens Kit package, so if Canon don't honour it, rest assured i will make sure Jessops do. Jessops also informed me in the shop the cashback offer started today. May have to pop into town to photo the shop window display with my new camera tomorrow...! lol!


----------



## Shiny

****ers are advertising it on the webiste too! http://www.jessops.com/Store/s35964...-400D-(Black)-+-EFS-18-55mm-Lens/details.aspx


----------



## parish

Shiny said:


> The offer was in the shop window on the Lens Kit package, so if Canon don't honour it, rest assured i will make sure Jessops do. Jessops also informed me in the shop the cashback offer started today. May have to pop into town to photo the shop window display with my new camera tomorrow...! lol!


You may have to - here's the link to the Canon website where I and Marketman got the info http://canon2007promotions.onlinerebates.com/intro.aspx?country=uk&view=promos

The top link is for the current offer, and if you scroll down you'll see the £50 cashback is labelled as Promotion Ended - sorry


----------



## Shiny

Yeah, i've just read that, starts 1/10/07. Jessops should have got their facts right before telling me the offer started today. If Canon don't honour it, i'll kick up a fuss with Jessops. 

The money's spent so if i can get back £50 it's a bonus, if i don't then it's not the end of the world as i wasn't expecting it when i woke up this morning. I do like a good argument though, so it's worth pursuing even if only to be a total pain in the ****.


----------



## jwindley

this is covered under the 20th anniversary cashback offer: Now states start date of 28th Septemeber, see here:
http://canon2007promotions.onlinerebates.com/intro.aspx?country=uk&view=promos


----------



## Shiny

[lie] Indeed, I spoke to Jessops and insisted they made Canon change the date of the promotion so i could claim [/lie]

That's excellent news! Thanks for that mate, now i've to make the effort and get round to filling in the form!


----------



## parish

jwindley said:


> this is covered under the 20th anniversary cashback offer: Now states start date of 28th Septemeber, see here:
> http://canon2007promotions.onlinerebates.com/intro.aspx?country=uk&view=promos


Yes, but if you follow the link, the current 20th anniversary offer is for the 400D *body only*, not the kit that Shiny bought. I bought the kit - 400D body + EF 18-55 lens - which *was* included in the old offer but that ended on 31 Aug.


----------



## Shiny

It should be OK, i can't see that they will give you £50 back if you spend £400 on a body only, but but won't give you £50 if you spend £450 on a kit. We will soon see.


----------



## Shiny

Aha....if you click "next" at the bottom of the page, it takes you to a form and a drop down list of products. The EOS 400D 18-55 Lens Kit _is_ listed!


----------



## parish

Shiny said:


> Aha....if you click "next" at the bottom of the page, it takes you to a form and a drop down list of products. The EOS 400D 18-55 Lens Kit _is_ listed!


Ballcoks, the barstewards, that's for 400D + 18-55 kits bought in October. I bought mine in September, the one month there was no offer on :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## Shiny

Cheeky buggers have changed it back to 1/10/07, although if you look at the T&C's it does still state 28/9/07. Did you get yours before 28/9, Parish?

I haven't checked my bank since Friday, but i hadn't received the cashback then. Mind you, i posted my claim request the day before the postal strike, so it's probably still sat on the floor in some sorting room whilst the posties are working to rule.

I must say though i am well impressed with the camera. I've borrowed some old (80's) SLR photography books from my dad to try and get an understanding of DoF, shutter speed and balancing it all with the right ISO etc to make the most of each situation. So much to learn, also found this good little site, which happens to be mainly based on the 400D as an added bonus - http://www.slrphotographyguide.com/

Next very soon purchases will be some UV filters to protect the lenses, a tripod, possibly a remote control and a bag. Bloody expensive hobby already! lol!


----------



## parish

Shiny said:


> Cheeky buggers have changed it back to 1/10/07, although if you look at the T&C's it does still state 28/9/07. Did you get yours before 28/9, Parish?


Yep, 11th. Can you post direct links to the page(s) you are looking at please?



Shiny said:


> I must say though i am well impressed with the camera. I've borrowed some old (80's) SLR photography books from my dad to try and get an understanding of DoF, shutter speed and balancing it all with the right ISO etc to make the most of each situation. So much to learn, also found this good little site, which happens to be mainly based on the 400D as an added bonus - http://www.slrphotographyguide.com/


Another good site is http://www.wrotniak.net/photo/tech/index.html - some good stuff there about how DoF is significantly different on a dSLR to a 35mm SLR (which might help when your pics don't come out like the '80s books say).



Shiny said:


> Next very soon purchases will be some UV filters to protect the lenses, a tripod, possibly a remote control and a bag.


You mean you spent all that money and didn't buy a skylight/UV filter    The first thing I did after taking the lens cap off for the first time was put on the skylight that I bought with the camera.



Shiny said:


> Bloody expensive hobby already! lol!


Like detailing then?


----------



## Shiny

http://canon20thanniversary.onlinerebates.com/terms.aspx shows 28/09/07, but unfortunately that's still no good for you if you bought it on the 11th. You could always try and see if they will honour it on the basis you would have waited if you had known a new promotion was about to happen.

Unfortunately I didn't know about the UV filter protecting the lens until i started reading up on it, so all being well i will pick one up at the weekend. I have been reading all sorts of conflicting reports about them, some people saying they affect the quality etc, but the majority opinion is they don't and the benefits by far outweigh the very small possibility of reducing the quality minutely. I've decided on the Hoya which seemed to get good reviews.

Any reason why you chose the Skylight over the UV? Does it affect the natural colouring?

Cheers for the link too, there is some intense reading there!


----------



## parish

Shiny said:


> http://canon20thanniversary.onlinerebates.com/terms.aspx shows 28/09/07, but unfortunately that's still no good for you if you bought it on the 11th. You could always try and see if they will honour it on the basis you would have waited if you had known a new promotion was about to happen.


Ta.



Shiny said:


> Unfortunately I didn't know about the UV filter protecting the lens until i started reading up on it, so all being well i will pick one up at the weekend. I have been reading all sorts of conflicting reports about them, some people saying they affect the quality etc, but the majority opinion is they don't and the benefits by far outweigh the very small possibility of reducing the quality minutely. I've decided on the Hoya which seemed to get good reviews.


I think it depends mainly on the quality (which, surprise, surprise, is reflected in the price - I've seen skylights at over £40  ) There are gel and glass filters. Glass ones are higher quality but there are several different "grades". It's all to do with how optically perfect the filter is. Hoya are a good make (mine's a Hoya)



Shiny said:


> Any reason why you chose the Skylight over the UV? Does it affect the natural colouring?


To all intents and purposes they are the same thing. Most seem to be 1B but IIRC there are 1A, 1C as well. As for affecting the colouring, they are a light straw colour which filters out light at the UV end of the spectrum which appears as haze in photos taken in bright sunlight (they won't remove haze that is actually mist). The only time the effect on colour is important is with slide film since there is nothing you can do to correct defects, such as colour casts, after the pic is taken - the slide is developed and that's is - whereas with print film, and even more so with digital, the image can be manipulated afterwards to correct defects (with print film you'd need to use a pro lab to get this done).



Shiny said:


> Cheers for the link too, there is some intense reading there!


Worth it though,, especially after spending so much on kit!


----------



## Shiny

Cheers for the advice Parish :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST

how you getting on with it?

think i might be after a new camera soon


----------



## Shiny

I've got say i'm well impressed. 

The auto function is great for those normal spur of the moment pictures and i'm gradually getting to grips with the manual functions.

I've not really been anywhere since buying it so it's been case of a thousand pictures of the cats and kids mainly indoors or in the back garden when the light is not too good. Looking forward to getting out in the countryside when i get two ticks and finding some fresh subject matters, in daylight!

The kids were well impressed with the long open shutter in the dark as they stood in front of camera for a few seconds during the shutter time pulling moonies to create "Ghost Butts". Of course i got some earache from the missus for encouraging them to do it...

I'm also glad i spent the extra £100 in the 55/200mm zoom lens. It's so easy to change lenses and it takes off where the 18/55mm finishes.

Seems it's a case of "i want, i want" now though, typical of me unfortunately, having to know everything about it in as short as possible time and get annoyed when i can't do something straight away. Read a book and the penny drops, then pick up the camera the next day and it's "Doh, now how was i supposed to make that sunset look good...?"


----------



## Shiny

Received an email from Canon promotions saying my cashback has been approved and will be in my bank within 21 days, so a result there! :thumb:

Took the kids to a lake/park yesterday and took loads of pics (makes a change from the back garden).

It was cold and overcast and i took these few of the car near to 5.00pm when the light was starting to dim. On auto, they were dark and lifeless, the light from the water making the car appear as a black blob. But a little playing with the exposure etc, (metering it as best as i could on the car from i could remember reading) and they came out much better, perhaps a little over exposed, but i'm still learnin!. Size reduced and cropped in MS Paint  , photoshop is long way off for me at the moment!


----------

